# Seattle's Space Needle



## FastTrax (May 6, 2021)

www.spaceneedle.com

www.facebook.com/spaceneedle/

www.twitter.com/space_needle

www.instagram.com/spaceneedle/?hl=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Space-Needle/reviews

www.fodors.com/world/north-america/usa/washington/seattle/experiences/news/space-needle-101-everything-you-need-to-know-about-seattles-space-age-icon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Needle


























https://www.youtube.com/c/spaceneedle/videos


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Oh wow, what a view, thank you for sharing it FastTrax
We have a place in Sydney called Centerpoint, or Sydney's eye.


----------



## Pinky (May 6, 2021)

.. and, we have the CN Tower here in Toronto:


----------



## FastTrax (May 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> Oh wow, what a view, thank you for sharing it FastTrax
> We have a place in Sydney called Centerpoint, or Sydney's eye.



Okay this ones for you Tish












https://sydneytowereye.com.au

www.facebook.com/sydneytowereye/

www.twitter.com/sydneytowereye?lang=fil

www.instagram.com/sydneytowereye/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sydney_Tower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln_yTK9AdjE





















Happy Mommies Day:


----------



## Llynn (May 8, 2021)

The Space Needle provides a good viewpoint for watching the riots and viewing some of the many homeless camps in the area.  Look up the video "Seattle is dying" on youtube. It was produced by KOMO TV.


----------



## FastTrax (May 8, 2021)

Pinky said:


> .. and, we have the CN Tower here in Toronto:



Here ya go Pinky










www.cntower.ca/en-ca/home.html

www.facebook.com/cntower/

www.twitter.com/cntowerhistory?lang=en

www.instagram.com/cntower/?hl=en

www.cnn.com/2013/10/03/world/cn-tower-fast-facts

www.theculturetrip.com/north-america/canada/articles/a-brief-history-of-the-cn-tower/

www.earthcam.com/world/canada/toronto/cntower/?cam=cntower1

https://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CN_Tower





















The Infamous Dar Robinson Jump

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7xWib4LxUk

Happy Mommies day to you.


----------



## FastTrax (May 8, 2021)

Llynn said:


> The Space Needle provides a good viewpoint for watching the riots and viewing some of the many homeless camps in the area.  Look up the video "Seattle is dying" on youtube. It was produced by KOMO TV.



IMHO legitimate nonviolent peaceful protest can enact healthy change in unfair laws, practices and policies however blatant uncontrollable violence, looting, wonton destruction and insurrection places everyone in danger, guilty as well as innocent. Lives, the local economy and forward progress towards gainful solutions can be derailed permanently. Bending to the will of others to become the new politically correct entity reinforces nothing of moral value in society. Martyrdom from dying for a cause just because has never accomplished anything positive either.





www.kiro7.com/news/local/neighbors-raise-safety-concerns-homeless-camp-grows-capitol-hill-park/NUM6BBRF5RCQLIOJNFLQ2D5ODU/











Thanks for bringing this to light and take care Llynn.


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2021)

I remember our family driving from Vancouver, B.C. to Seattle, Wa. to see the Space Needle. I was around 15/16 yrs. old, my brother 8/9. 

Thanks for the memories @FastTrax


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Okay this ones for you Tish
> 
> 
> View attachment 163975
> ...


So very much love it ,FastTrax Thank you!


----------



## Don M. (May 9, 2021)

We've never been to Seattle, but we had an excellent dinner and spectacular view of Las Vegas at the Stratosphere Tower, a few years ago.


----------



## FastTrax (May 10, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We've never been to Seattle, but we had an excellent dinner and spectacular view of Las Vegas at the Stratosphere Tower, a few years ago.



Good Lord Don, tell me you didn't go on those rides? That one ride where you look like you're going off the rails then you just hang in free space. Obviously a aifaM tool to find out if you are still loyal. Do they have emesis bag stations on the top? Did you do anything that had to stay in Vegas? Lololol.

Okay Don M this ones for you:











www.thestrat.com

www.facebook.com/stratosphereparts/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/stratospherelasvegas?lang=en

www.instagram.com/stratvegas/?hl=en

www.frommers.com/destinations/las-vegas/attractions/stratosphere-tower--thrill-rides

https://tripadvisor.co.za/ShowTopic..._stratosphere_area_safe-Las_Vegas_Nevada.html

www.cppwind.com/portfolios/wind-engineering-the-las-vegas-stratosphere-tower/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Strat_(Las_Vegas)


----------



## Don M. (May 10, 2021)

No, we didn't take any of those wild rides on this LV tower....just had a great meal while sitting hundreds of feet into the sky, and walked around the viewing area for 1/2 hour.  There were some who took those rides while we were there, but not us....we're too old to risk such activity.


----------



## 911 (May 11, 2021)

I have been to Seattle and went up in the Space Needle. The 2nd picture is the Seattle skyline.


----------

